
HaleStudio: Open Source Product for Fast, Interactive Data Transformation - based2
https://www.wetransform.to/products/halestudio/
======
based2
[https://github.com/halestudio/hale](https://github.com/halestudio/hale)

[https://www.wetransform.to/category/news/](https://www.wetransform.to/category/news/)

